

How to make money using the Internet - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/how-to-make-mon.html

======
brandnewlow
"Connect people who are proximate geographically."

Well, that's somewhat encouraging. I just spent all morning in meetings with
business owners in Obama's neighborhood in Chicago. The hood has no media of
their own and yet the media is and will be camped out there for the next 4-8
years. The neighborhood paper publishes just a pdf once a week and is
universally loathed. Opportunity...

------
robg
This post why I keep clicking on the links to him here. Every once in a while
he really nails it - simply and effectively.

------
aneesh
One sentence summary:

Every successful business connects its customers with a solution to their
problem.

So just make sure you're solving a real problem, and you have a way to reach
your customers. Or you can keep reading Seth Godin, master of the obvious.

------
JMiao
easy, gabe and max.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPsUmhqncAg>

------
jwesley
I was hoping for some affiliate marketing tips...

------
edw519
_The essence is this: connect._

I dunno. As much as I enjoy Seth's posts, I would prefer:

"The essence is this: provide value."

Yes, connecting _can_ provide value, but it's a tough, extremely competitive
way to go. Sooner or later, a lot of "connectors" will have nowhere to sit
when the music stops.

Providing value with differentiating content or technology is a much more
sustainable approach. And a much better approach for hackers like us.

For those who have difficulty providing value, connecting may be the only way
to go. We hackers have better options.

------
sabat
1- Be Seth Godin.

2- Run a blog with ads.

3- Profit.

4- Expound obvious stuff couched as deep marketing voodoo.

5- Sell that.

6- Profit again.

~~~
Alex3917
Seth's blog doesn't even have ads, unless you count the links to his books.
And he doesn't even make that much money on his books; the only reason they
aren't free entirely is because he wouldn't he able to get distribution and
promotion otherwise.

